# Lexapro helped constipation



## GastroGuy (Aug 17, 2004)

My constipation has improved after I began taking Lexapro several weeks ago. I started taking it because I was becoming depressed over my myriad of gastro complaints, and was pleasantly surprised when it actually helped the condition. The first couple of days it went so far as to cause diarrhea, but after that it had settled into just overall improved regularity. I know everyone's experience with a given antidepressant seems to differ widely, but I thought I would pass along this (so far) positive experience.


----------



## Tiss (Aug 22, 2000)

Thanks Gastro, I just started 5mg of lexapro 5 days ago and have been very paranoid that it might cause my C to get worse. So far the only thing I can tell is that it has given me more gas but I can live with that. I also take Zelnorm. What else do you take for constipation?


----------



## SpAsMaN* (May 11, 2002)

Gastroguy,you have Private mail in your box.Go to my profile and see what you got.BTW,do you really think it is Lexapro who help your C or the many supplements you take actually?This is the post i refer to(confusing which can help in all those remedies)... http://www.ibsgroup.org/ubb/ultimatebb.php...c;f=42;t=000318


----------



## SpAsMaN* (May 11, 2002)

Gastroguy,do you still here?Do you just post and leave?


----------

